# DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot​*
*Die EU hat das Aalfangverbot nun fast schon  beschlossen (Empfehlung, Beschluss soll im Dezember kommen). Auch Angler sind betroffen. Obwohl der DAFV angeblich GEGEN das Aalangelverbot ist, bezahlt er seinen europäischen Dachverband, die EAA, die seit Jahren FÜR das Aalangelverbot kämpfen.*

Kommentar 

Darüber, dass der DAFV und sein Dachverband in Europa, die EAA, gegensätzliche Ansichten zum Thema Angelverbote für Aal habe, hatten wir bereits berichtet (AALANGELVERBOT! EAA versus DAFV! Anglerboard fragt nach.). Nachdem nun das Aalfangverbot kommt,  schreibt der DAFV davon, dass man das Anglern nicht erklären könne - obwohl die Mehrheit in Europa das über die EAA ja will.

Konsequenzen zieht der DAFV ebenfalls nicht und bezahlt den Kampf der EAA FÜR ein Aalangelverbot durch seine Mitgliedschaft weiter.

Witzigerweise veröffentlicht der DAFV gerade wieder zum Thema:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/aalbestaende-weiterhin-kritisch

Dass diese "Pressemitteilung" ausser auf Seiten des D>AFV sowie vielleicht ain paar abnickender Landesverbände NIRGENDS groß erscheinen wird, davon kann man im Normalfall üpbrigens auch ausgehen -  vielleicht bekomme ich ja nen Dank für den Link und die Bewerbung der PM?

Und palavert dann davon, dass trotz "besetzen von Fische in unserer Freizeit", die in Turbinen geschreddert oder als Vogelfutter enden würden, als Belohnung für Angler ein generelles Fangverbot käme..

Das könne man keinem Angler erklären ...

"Witziger"weise scheint der DAFV nicht zu begreifen, dass die EAA, sein europäischer Dachverband, genau dieses Angelverbot will und für dieses Angelverbot schon seit Jahren kämpft.

Der DAFV bezahlt also vom Geld der in den Vereinen seiner Mitgliedsverbände organisierten Vereinsmitglieder den Kampf der EAA FÜR ein Aalangelverbot auf europäischer Ebene, das nun ja auch gekommen ist.

Ein spannender und interessanter Aspekt.

Viel Spaß beim drüber nachdenken.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

So ist das halt mit Dachverbänden. Da setzt man nicht immer seine Position durch, wenn die Mehrheit das anders sieht.

Der DAFV kann natürlich austreten. Dann hätte man auf europäischer Ebene allerdings noch weniger zu melden.

Interessant wäre mal zu erfahren, warum so viele EAA-Mitglieder ein Aalfangverbot unterstützen und welche Argumente der DAFV dagegenhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Wie kommst Du darauf, den Begriff "DAFV" und das Wort "Argument" in einem Satz zu verwenden?

Willst Du mich verwirren???

Dass weder der DAFV noch die EAA in Europa was zu melden haben und wie sich blamiert haben mit ihrer privaten Kaffeerunde, weil sie dass offizielle Gremium nicht geschafft hatten, haben wir doch schon  x-fach berichtet (in Europa so inkompetent wie in D, EAA wie DAFV), erst wieder vor kurzem:


n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den Post auf fischundfang.de gesehen? Selbst in der EU stößt das deutsche Vorgehen in Sachen AWZ auf. Das ist halt einfach der komplett falsche Ansatz.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass das so nicht stimmt -* da hat die EU REIN GAR NIX MIT ZU TUN!!!*
> 
> Hat NIX mit Kommission zu tun, offizieller EU oder sowas, rein gar nix!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Von wem wird die EAA denn alles finanziert bzw. wieviel  zahlt der BV denn ein in den Dachverband?
Gibt es da Zahlen ( wobei es eigentlich keine Rolle spielt wieviel,denn 50cent wären schon zu viel.....zumal der BV eh nix zu melden hat wie man sieht)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

müsst ich gucken, soweit ich weiss zwischen 80 - 100.000 € /Jahr


----------



## Flatfish86 (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die EU hat das Aalfangverbot nun beschlossen. Auch Angler sind betroffen. *



Oha, dachte das wird erst im Dezember entschieden? Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Richtig, missverständlich bzw.einfach falsch geschrieben, weil man davon ausgeht, dass der Vorschlag so durchgeht.
*
Danke für aufpassen! 
SORRY!!
Werd ich ändern!*

Ändert ja aber nix dran, dass EAA Aalangelverbot will, DAFV nicht, aber der DAFV dennoch EAA bezahlt für deren Kampf FÜR Aalangelverbot und das schlicht pervers ist


----------



## boardsurfer (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Um welches Aalfangverbot geht es? Das in der Ostsee? Wie nah schätzt ihr ein deutschlandweites ganzjähriges Aalfangverbot ein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Um das in allen Atlantik, Nordsee, Ostsee. Ostsee alleine wurde nicht durchgesetzt, weil für alle gelten sollte.

NOCH kann die EU NICHT wie bei der Bewirtschaftung der Meere direkt in Süßwasser reinpfuschen, das ist NOCH Ländersache..

Aber da haben deutsche Verbände und deutsche Politik ja schon bei Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch geschlafen, als die Angler mit ins Management der Berufsfischer kamen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Ungeachtet dessen ist ein Schutz des Aales wichtig. Es muss halt nur bindet für alle sein.


----------



## Double2004 (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Die hier geschilderte Schwarz-Weiß-Sichtweise kann ich weder bei der EAA noch beim DAFV erkennen. 

Wäre sinnvoll, gemachte Behauptungen auch mit Fakten zu untermauern:

Wo steht, dass der DAFV generell und pauschal gegen ein Aalfangverbot ist?(Im angegebenen Link werden sogar explizit Schutzmaßnahmen begrüßt!)
Wo steht, dass sich die EAA seit Jahren für ein generelles und pauschales Aalfangverbot einsetzt?
Wo ist erkennbar, dass sich Sichtweisen von EAA und DAFV konkret widersprechen?

Unbegründete (=nicht mit konkreten Quellen belegte) Behauptungen sind als Diskussionsgrundlage eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Differenzierte Denkstrukturen sind nicht die Sache dieses Forums. Hier musst du immer schön auf die Kaxxe hauen.


----------



## Ørret (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Zitat aus dem DAFV Link :. Als Belohnung werden wir mit einem generellen Fangverbot belegt – das kann man keinem Angler erklären.


----------



## D3rFabi (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Differenzierte Denkstrukturen sind nicht die Sache dieses Forums. Hier musst du immer schön auf die Kaxxe hauen.



Danke! Sollte man vielleicht mal irgendwo anpinnen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Quellen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun kam die Antwort vom DAFV:
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Viel Text, aber folgende Fragen sind dadurch nicht beantwortet:

Wo steht, dass der DAFV generell und pauschal gegen ein Aalfangverbot ist?(Im angegebenen Link werden sogar explizit Schutzmaßnahmen begrüßt!)
Wo steht, dass sich die EAA seit Jahren für ein generelles und pauschales Aalfangverbot einsetzt?
Wo ist erkennbar, dass sich Sichtweisen von EAA und DAFV konkret widersprechen?


----------



## scp (15. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Der Aal ist so gut wie ausgestorben bzw auf den besten Weg dahin.Mir macht das kein Spass mehr, auf eine Spezies zu fischen
die kurz vor der Ausrottung ist.
Ich hätte es gut gefunden,wenn sich der Verband für ein generelles Fangverbot einsetzen würde .
Erst der Dorsch,dann der Aal...bald der Lachs ...
Wenn sich nicht bald etwas ändert in unseren Meeren brauchen wir kein Fangverbot,dann hat sich das von allein erledigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*

Sorry, Double, für mich ist die Antwort sowohl von EAA wie DAFV klar (DAFV= Deshalb sollte eine Meinungsverschiedenheit bezüglich der Zukunft des Aals kein Grund für einen Austritt des DAFV aus einem starken Europaverband wie der EAA sein. ), dass für Dich als Schützer und DAFV-Fan und Weser-Ems-NABU Fan das nicht klar sein muss, kann ich akzeptieren.

Alleine mein Mailverkehr mit EAA sind 3 oder 4 Stück , auch wegen der Differenzen in der Ansicht zur Aalsache mit DAFV, Nachfrage an DAFV wurde  wie üblich nicht beantwortet. 

Das ist der Unterschied, (sorry, dass es gedauert hat, war unterwegs:
Ich antworte (fast) immer, selbst Schützer- oder Verbands-Trollen..


----------



## Double2004 (16. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Double, ... dass für Dich als Schützer und DAFV-Fan und Weser-Ems-NABU Fan das nicht klar sein muss, kann ich akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn dein Anspruch lediglich ist, dass es FÜR DICH klar ist, finde ich das schade. Ich fände es schön, wenn der neutrale und interessierte Leser die gemachten Behauptungen nachvollziehen könnte.


Es konnten ja schon welche nachvollziehen. 

Dass alle es begreifen könnten, da mach ich mir eh keine Illusionen..


----------

